# Problem with 8 HP Briggs & Stratton engine



## RONALD LECH (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello:

I have an 8 HP Briggs and Stratton engine. It will only run with the choke in the fully closed position. However, when I advance the throttle pass mid-way it stalls. 

It has gravilty feed of the fuel through a new filter. I rebuilt the carburetor but still have the same problem. The carburetor is a Flo-Jet , medium 2-piece. B&S part no. 390323.

Don't know what to try next.

Would appreciate suggestions.

Ron


----------



## redfred (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Ron 
 check out this link I have found it very useful Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton Small Two-Piece Flo-jet Carburetor, Part 1

Good luck with the repair 
Cheers redfred


----------

